
Google's recipe for recipes - spydez
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2011/03/googles_recipe.php
======
americandesi333
Would people prefer setting their own standards for search? How about if there
is a search engine that takes into account your preferences (needs, likes,
wants) and then shows results that are filtered by 'you' and not by refining
the algorithms?

